# Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!



## bachy (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich frag einfach mal jemanden der sich damit auskennt, das Internet gibt zwar viel her aber Erfahrungen findet man wenig 
ich habe vor mir einen fergesteuerten Schwan zu bauen der auch gleichzeitig als Futterträger fungieren soll. Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht bau doch direkt ein Echolot ein und bringe Futter und Köder an Ort und Stelle. der Schwan und Co ist nicht das Problem, nur mit dem Echolot tu ich mich schwer. 
was würdet Ihr empfehlen ??? ich habe noch nie mit so einem Gerät gearbeitet und suche jetzt etwas für einsteiger das mir per Funk alle wichtigen Informationen zur Verfügung stellt.
vieleicht hat ja auch jemand ein gebrauchtes Gerät welches perfekt für meinen Zweck ist und es loswerden will 

danke für eure Antworten

gruß aus Mönchenglabbach
der bachy


----------



## Seele (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!*

Jetzt wird's krass, der nächste Füttert mittels Streubombe aus dem Bomber an.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!*

Wenn du deinen ferngesteuerten Schwan in der Brutzeit der "echten"
Schwäne einsetzt,so bin ich ziemlich sicher, dann wird der von den Kollegen attackiert!
Die werden dein Schwanenbötchen versenken!

Jürgen


----------



## bachy (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!*



Seele schrieb:


> Jetzt wird's krass, der nächste Füttert mittels Streubombe aus dem Bomber an.



Hehe  
Die idee kam nachdem ich mir eine ferngesteuerte Ente gebaut habe. Ich wollte einfach kein "normales" futterboot haben und bin dann auf einen Schwan gestossen, er ist 80 cm groß und kann den Hals drehen etc. unter den Flügeln befindet sich die Futterbox die per Kopfdruck ausfährt und Futter und Köder hintenüberkippt. ich finde auf einem Gewässer sieht es besser aus wie ein Boot 

gruß
der bachy


----------



## Seele (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!*

Jetzt zeig doch am Besten mal ein Video, will doch jeder sehen.


----------



## bachy (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!*



Seele schrieb:


> Jetzt zeig doch am Besten mal ein Video, will doch jeder sehen.



Ich bin auf der Suche und nach Tip´s für ein Echolot und nicht "zeig mir wie dein Schwan schwimmt"

Gruß 
der bachy


----------



## Seele (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!*



bachy schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche und nach Tip´s für ein Echolot und nicht "zeig mir wie dein Schwan schwimmt"
> 
> Gruß
> der bachy


 

Ist halt n Forum, das lebt von geben und nehmen


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!*

Ja, würde mich auch interessieren!
Gibt es die Vögel so zu kaufen,mit Fernbedienung komplett?
Wenn ja,wie groß ist die Reichweite?
Das wäre ja vielleicht ne Möglichkeit die Kormorane legal zu vertreiben!

Jürgen


----------



## bachy (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja, würde mich auch interessieren!
> Gibt es die Vögel so zu kaufen,mit Fernbedienung komplett?
> Wenn ja,wie groß ist die Reichweite?
> Das wäre ja vielleicht ne Möglichkeit die Kormorane legal zu vertreiben!
> ...



Hi Jürgen,

ich kenne keinen Hersteller der dir so etwas anbietet. Ich selber habe meine Ente und auch meinen Schwan bei ebay geschossen , Ente 4,50 und Schwan 30 Eur. dann haust du da ein bisschen Technik rein . Ok habe beiden mit Holz und GFK einen Rumpf gebaut damit sie gescheit im Wasser liegen. Die Ente hat einen Motor und ein Ruder und der Schwan hat wie bei den meisten Futterbooten 2 Motoren die die Lenkung übernehmen, diese habe ich mit lochblech ummantelt damit ich auch über Blätter etc. fahren kann und sich nichts in die Schrauben oder Ruder verfängt. Die Reichweite bei 2,4 Ghz liegt frei bei über 2km. 
Ok jetzt kommt das Spielkind raus....im Rumpf von dem Schwan ist ein alter Wischwaschmotor vom Auto verbaut der das Teichwasser ansaugt und durch einen schlauch im Schnabel mächtig nass macht 

Gruß
der bachy


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!*

Na dann hat sich das für mich erledigt,den Rumpf würde ich wohl auch basteln können,aber bei der Elektronik hört es dann auf, mit meinem Talent.
Ich denke auch, wenn es so etwas fertig geben würde,dann wahrscheinlich auch zu einem nicht geringen Preis!
Aber dennoch ein interessantes Projekt!

Jürgen


----------



## bachy (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na dann hat sich das für mich erledigt,den Rumpf würde ich wohl auch basteln können,aber bei der Elektronik hört es dann auf, mit meinem Talent.
> Ich denke auch, wenn es so etwas fertig geben würde,dann wahrscheinlich auch zu einem nicht geringen Preis!
> Aber dennoch ein interessantes Projekt!
> 
> Jürgen



Dann mach es so wie ich es auch schon mal in meinen anfaengen gemacht habe, kaufe dir ein billiges fertiges boot gebraucht bei ebay und dann halt nen Schwan und bau einfach alles um.
Wenn es darum geht auf dem wasser ein paar viecher zu verscheuchen musst du auch erstmal nichts modifizieren soll ja kein rennschwan werden.


----------



## Margarelon (4. Juni 2013)

Das ist schon wieder so doof, dass es genial ist... *lol* 
Bekomme ob der Möglichkeiten das Dauergrinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht... Nacktbader, Liebespärchen, Goldzahn-Kormorane... Und jetzt noch ne Kamera verbauen!!! Halt uns bitte auf dem Laufenden, was dieses Projekt angeht! Und lass mal bewegte Bilder gucken. 

BTW: kennt jemand die Tragfähigkeit des iPhone-Quatrokopters? Per Kamera punktgenau über der Futterstelle abwerfen...


----------



## allegoric (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!*

Echt ein lustiges Unterfangen . Sieht richtig geil aus. Mich würde auch ein Video interessieren


----------



## bachy (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!*

Ich hab meinen Schwan zwar noch im Trockendock, aber meine Ente ist unterwegs, 
könnt Ihr euch hier mal ansehen..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87MRNxRGW_M&feature=youtu.be

Gruß
der bachy


----------



## Eckhaard (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!*

Sehr geil! 

Du könntest mal den Schlageter anrufen was der so empfehlen kann ... ?

Zumindest hat er eins im Angebot:

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo.../Condor-260-Bait-Portable-Echolot--10714.html

Inwiefern das taugt weiß ich leider nicht.

Gruß, David


----------



## bachy (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Funk Echolot Tip für Futterschwan !!!*

Hallo Zusammen,

So das Projekt Futterschwan ist abgeschlossen. funktioniert wie gewünscht  schicke euch wie versprochen ein Vid , wer weitere Bilder auch vom Innenleben haben möchte kann mir gern ne PM schreiben.
Habe schon einige Anfragen gehabt nach testfahrten da an einigen Seen Futterboot verbot besteht und so das ganze umgangen werden kann. TZ TZ TZ 
http://youtu.be/nWt_OBDeofo

Gruß 
der bachy


----------

